# Vag Com Steering/Boost pressure settings



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Anyone tightened up the steering with vag-com? Just curious


----------



## Misano (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Vag Com Steering/Boost pressure settings (Pretarion)*

I am currently on setting 3, much improved over the stock setting of 8


----------



## amartinez (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: Vag Com Steering/Boost pressure settings (Misano)*

How do you do this? Where do I find this in my Vag Com. Ijust got the cable a couple weeks ago so I'm still trying to figure out the interface.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

VAG-COM > SELECT > 44 - Steering Assist (Drivetrain) > Adaptation - 10 > Channel 001


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Vag Com Steering/Boost pressure settings (Misano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Misano* »_I am currently on setting 3, much improved over the stock setting of 8

It seems that most cars are shipping out with stock setting "6" 
Dave


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

The setting depends on what steering assistent generation one has and which type of vehicle (low weight/high weight).


----------



## GTI017 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_VAG-COM > SELECT > 44 - Steering Assist (Drivetrain) > Adaptation - 10 > Channel 001

i am going to have this done tonight... is there anything else i should know? Should i wait until i lower the car first?
TIA


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Vag Com Steering/Boost pressure settings (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_
It seems that most cars are shipping out with stock setting "6" 
Dave

I dont know maybe currently, but when we checked Chris W. ChrisC. mine Ryans and Uwe's atr the BBQ over last summer, all but Uwes was set at 8, but those were all early shipped models.
As for it being lower I hate it, too much work when the cars under 10 mph. when I tested Ryans car (I think it was at 4) it felt like I was driving my 81 Toyota corola (which had no power steering) when I was making slow turns. Perhaps I'm just real use to the way it is.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (GTI017)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI017* »_i am going to have this done tonight... is there anything else i should know? Should i wait until i lower the car first?
TIA









No, just do it. I set mine on '3' and it's perfect.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Vag Com Steering/Boost pressure settings (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_I dont know maybe currently, but when we checked Chris W. ChrisC. mine Ryans and Uwe's atr the BBQ over last summer, all but Uwes was set at 8, but those were all early shipped models.
As for it being lower I hate it, too much work when the cars under 10 mph. when I tested Ryans car (I think it was at 4) it felt like I was driving my 81 Toyota corola (which had no power steering) when I was making slow turns. Perhaps I'm just real use to the way it is.


I don't find it to be stiff at low speeds at all. The variable-boost takes care of that fine. I did find it to be excessively sensitive/twitchy when at the original setting of '6'.


----------



## GTI017 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Vag Com Steering/Boost pressure settings (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_

I don't find it to be stiff at low speeds at all. The variable-boost takes care of that fine. I did find it to be excessively sensitive/twitchy when at the original setting of '6'.









i guess i will have to play around with it. I am doing that and my rear fog tonight


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Stock was at 8, tried 0 for a while, then went to 3, will probably go to 2.
The heavier, firmer steering more closely matches my stiffer shifter, and the stiffer suspension. Now If I could only have a harder brake pedal, all the controls would be nicely balanced...


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

Stock was 5, currently at 3. May go to 1 shortly. 3 is a nice compromise though.


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

Stock was 8 - went to 5 - then settled on 6.


----------



## Mogul2001 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_VAG-COM > SELECT > 44 - Steering Assist (Drivetrain) > Adaptation - 10 > Channel 001

Help me out guys,
do i have to change the channel 001 to 003 if i want the setting 3 or how does it work ?
Perhaps somebody can make a screenshot of the vagcom while playing with theese settings.


----------



## Patronus (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (Mogul2001)*

I wonder if the US Premiums are set at 8 and the sports/S-lines at 5? Any data to support this?


----------



## GTI017 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Mogul2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mogul2001* »_
Help me out guys,
do i have to change the channel 001 to 003 if i want the setting 3 or how does it work ?
Perhaps somebody can make a screenshot of the vagcom while playing with theese settings.









x2


----------



## bassbiker (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (Mogul2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mogul2001* »_Help me out guys,
do i have to change the channel 001 to 003 if i want the setting 3 or how does it work ?
Perhaps somebody can make a screenshot of the vagcom while playing with theese settings.









Here ya go, and you do not change the Channel from 001 to 003.
You go to up Channel Number 01, then you will see a Stored value to the right of that. 
That is the factory setting or previously saved setting if you've changed it before.
To enter a new value, you type the number in the New Value field, hit Test button, then hit Save button. 
Hit Done and exit all the way out. Power off ignition, power it back on and crank engine and go for a spin. Test out how it feels for slow speed parking and u-turns, then take it for spin on the highway.
Adjust, if necessary. Do not try to change this setting on the fly, only do it parked and engine off, with ignition switch in ON position.









_Modified by bassbiker at 6:42 PM 3/14/2006_

_Modified by bassbiker at 6:43 PM 3/14/2006_


_Modified by bassbiker at 6:47 PM 3/14/2006_


----------



## Mogul2001 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (bassbiker)*

Thx a lot bassbiker ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI017 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Mogul2001)*

it should also be mentioned that you have to have the very latest VAG-COM adapter and download the very latest software. My friend has the 2nd to last version of the adapter so it did not work


----------



## kr964 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (bassbiker)*

But it only affects steering boost at low speeds.
The level of steering assist at the highway speeds DOES NOT change at all...


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Vag Com Steering/Boost pressure settings (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_I dont know maybe currently, but when we checked Chris W. ChrisC. mine Ryans and Uwe's atr the BBQ over last summer, all but Uwes was set at 8, but those were all early shipped models.
As for it being lower I hate it, too much work when the cars under 10 mph. when I tested Ryans car (I think it was at 4) it felt like I was driving my 81 Toyota corola (which had no power steering) when I was making slow turns. Perhaps I'm just real use to the way it is.

I was at 8 stock. I changed it to 6. Judge I think you're def just used to what you have (8) and like it. 
I drive two A3s. One is at 6 (my modified car), the other is at 8 (stock). I love it at 6. I haven't tried anything lower but plan on testing other cars at future GTGs.
It will be a matter of preference for each person. I feel that it adds to the sportiness of the car having it lowered some. With a chip, 18"s, rear sway bar, and the steering adjusted - it really FEELS like I'm driving a sports car.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (kr964)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kr964* »_But it only affects steering boost at low speeds.
The level of steering assist at the highway speeds DOES NOT change at all...









That has not been my experience at all. Highway-speed boost has been reduced, resulting in more stable handling on the road.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_That has not been my experience at all. Highway-speed boost has been reduced, resulting in more stable handling on the road.

Exactly.
More steering assistance is provided when the vehicle is traveling at low speeds / the steering wheel is undergoing larger and faster rotations. Assistance is reduced when traveling at higher speeds / the steering wheel is undergoing smaller movements.
0-10mph, a map is selected by the control module in response to the more rapid turns and larger amount of force placed on the steering wheel.
At 62mph and up, the module will choose to apply little to no steering assistance b/c you would be applying a lighter force to the steering wheel, such as when changing lanes. 
The module has room for 16 different maps. VW/Audi has installed 13 maps in the module. Each map is based on the following factors...
-vehicle weight
-vehicle size
-shocks
-springs
-wheels
-tires
-fwd or awd


----------



## GTI017 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Patronus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patronus* »_I wonder if the US Premiums are set at 8 and the sports/S-lines at 5? Any data to support this?

Well i played with mine last night and it was set to 5 and i have the Premium package.
i plan to change it to 3 but i want my cup kit to settle a little first.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (GTI017)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI017* »_Well i played with mine last night and it was set to 5 and i have the Premium package.
i plan to change it to 3 but i want my cup kit to settle a little first.

what cup kit do you have, and do you have a link to pics?


----------



## GTI017 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_
what cup kit do you have, and do you have a link to pics?

shh i just got the H&R kit last night.








i will be taking pics this weekend... it looks amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theskippur (Jun 26, 2000)

*Re: (GTI017)*

Bumping this in hopes of an answer to the question, why is there no rhyme or reason for the stock steering setting? It seems like a lack of quality control when some are set to 8, while others are set to 5. Anyone know why this is?


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

There is rhyme or reason. The setting depends on the options that affect the weight of the car, as well as sport or premium suspension. So open sky + DSG + Premium package will have more boost.


----------



## bassbiker (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (theskippur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_The setting depends on what steering assistent generation one has and which type of vehicle (low weight/high weight).

The quote above is the definitive answer to your question. 
Theresias is actually part of the VAGCOM support team and is the real guru when it comes to these German machines and their control modules.


----------



## rektek (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (bassbiker)*

Stock was 5, now it's on 2. Perfect for me. Wifey's bmw still way-way-way more effort to turn than even 0 on the a3.


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: (rektek)*

mine was also set to 5 stock. I just set mine to 3 so Im going to try that out


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (asylum)*

my stock was 8 (I had an early production vehicle). switched it to 3 last weekend. will likely switch it to 0 next chance.


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (bluely)*

went from 5 to 3....lovin it. dunno if i'll go lower tho


----------



## WhyteA3 (Apr 12, 2006)

I had stock setting of 5 (Sport Package).
I went from 5 to 2. It was okay, but I wanted more feel, and I've settled on 1. 
Great tight feel.


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (WhyteIncognito)*

mine was 5, i have the premium pkg
it also wont go any higher than 5








have it set to 0 right now and love it
has anyone heard that the power steering "fixes" movment at higher speeds like wind or dips in the road?


----------



## rokorban (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (Mogul2001)*

I hate asking naive questions but I have no idea how to access the VAG-COM that has been referred to in this thread. I do want to adjust the setting and will figure out what is right for me, but need to start from square one in getting into this system. Assume I know nothing about this process and you will close to my starting point! Thanks a bunch!
Dick
A3 2.0 6MT Lava Gray, Premium with much to come!


----------



## n828cl (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (rokorban)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rokorban* »_I hate asking naive questions but I have no idea how to access the VAG-COM that has been referred to in this thread.

You buy the cable and download the software from http://www.ross-tech.com and install it on a Windows laptop. Either that or make friends with someone who already has it.
- Chuck


----------



## rokorban (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks Chuck!


----------



## A32Have (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (rokorban)*

Mine was 5 stock (DSG, Sport, Sky).
Set it to 0 and never looked back. I love the firmess at 80+ mph


----------



## frozenrubber (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (A32Have)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A32Have* »_Mine was 5 stock (DSG, Sport, Sky).
Set it to 0 and never looked back. I love the firmess at 80+ mph









Isn't the setting basically the boost gauge for lower speed. Regardless of the settting, shouldn't every A3's steering feel absolutely the same at 80mph?


----------



## A32Have (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (frozenrubber)*

Try 0 and you def notice a differance throughout all speeds


----------



## coverthawk (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (A32Have)*

Has anybody confirmed this to work on an '07 A3? I was able to modify everything else I needed but I think the setting may have changed...location 001 reads "Channel Not Available".
I have the newest Vag-Com cable and software.


----------



## rokorban (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (WhyteA3)*

I have the second generation power steering unit in a car with Premium Package and OS. I had the dealer make the change - charged $50 which I didn' feel was bad. The original factory setting was 5, I went to 1 and love it. Definitely not too heavy, at any speed, and provides a bit more feedback. Feels a bit more like a real sportscar, but not quite a Porsche! No regrets. The change was not dramatic - my wife even says it feels fine and she is not a car person.
Dick


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: 2007 VAG COM Settings*

Has anyone tried VAG-COM with a 2007? I'm getting the following error, basically channel 01 doesn't look right. I'm wondering if they changed something.
Thoughts? It worked fine for the chime and the window settings.

Ah, wait - I missed the bit just above my post. I see I'm not the only one. 
http://forums.audiworld.com/vag/msgs/11416.phtml 











_Modified by KnockKnock at 8:01 PM 9/13/2006_


----------



## ZFXR (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: 2007 VAG COM Settings (KnockKnock)*

I had mine set to 5 factory, tried 0 and it was a bit stiff for heavy city driving. Tried 1 (Same) I'm teetering between 2 and 3. On 3 now and quite happy.


----------



## vw754 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (WhyteA3)*

I have'nt checked what mine is set to yet,cars a 2005 sport tdi,(sportback) If i want my steering lighter than what it is have i got put in a higher number than what is stored or a lower number?
example: if say stored value is 8 and i want my steering lighter do i put in 7 to go lighter or do i put in 9 ?
Also does any affect steering...i .e problems


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (vw754)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw754* »_ I have'nt checked what mine is set to yet,cars a 2005 sport tdi,(sportback) If i want my steering lighter than what it is have i got put in a higher number than what is stored or a lower number?
example: if say stored value is 8 and i want my steering lighter do i put in 7 to go lighter or do i put in 9 ?
Also does any affect steering...i .e problems

Lower number = less assist = heavier;
Higher number = more assist = lighter.


----------



## LuckyCharms (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: 2007 VAG COM Settings (KnockKnock)*

Yeah everywhere I have read, it is not an option on the 07's only.







If anyone has figured out how to change it I would be very interested.


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

im on 2, gonna drop to 0 tomorrow. love it.


----------



## bkmintie (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: 2007 VAG COM Settings (LuckyCharms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LuckyCharms* »_Yeah everywhere I have read, it is not an option on the 07's only.







If anyone has figured out how to change it I would be very interested.

I don't think one can adjust the steering boost on any model 07+
I tried briefly with the VAG-COM with no luck... us 09'ers can't even activate remote window roll-down/roll-up








Hopefully (if it is even possible) someone will figure it out soon.


----------



## LuckyCharms (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: 2007 VAG COM Settings (bkmintie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bkmintie* »_
I don't think one can adjust the steering boost on any model 07+
I tried briefly with the VAG-COM with no luck... us 09'ers can't even activate remote window roll-down/roll-up








Hopefully (if it is even possible) someone will figure it out soon.


No window function anymore either? That sucks.


----------



## bkmintie (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: 2007 VAG COM Settings (LuckyCharms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LuckyCharms* »_

No window function anymore either? That sucks.









Seriously. Seatbelt chime is the only thing I've gotten to work.
I haven't had the chance to try with the new Ross-Tech release, doubt that will change anything.
Sometimes I wish I still had my 06...


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LuckyCharms* »_
No window function anymore either? That sucks.










Whaddayatalkingabout?
The remote windows from the key? -I got it to work just fine. -I could even both open AND close the open-skye from the remote, as well! (Model Year 2008)
The instructions in Len's page didn't work, but I got it to work through the long coding with the checkboxes.
Keith


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAddict* »_
Whaddayatalkingabout?
The remote windows from the key? -I got it to work just fine. -I could even both open AND close the open-skye from the remote, as well! (Model Year 2008)
The instructions in Len's page didn't work, but I got it to work through the long coding with the checkboxes.
Keith

Whaddayatalkingabout? He said '09's


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mack73* »_
Whaddayatalkingabout? He said '09's










Whaddayatalkingabout? -I can't read back that far!


----------



## raul_sbd (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello anyone knows if can be changed this seeting for the steering boost pressure using a cable from ebay to conect to my personal computer and full version of 409.1 from a torrent? my car is experiencing extremly light steering is a Seat Ibiza 2006 and i would be very interested in change the setting maybe to 3.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Holy Lazarus-thread, Batman.

SEAT Ibiza 2006?

This is an A3 forum.

Try a SEAT forum. Nobody here will know.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

coverthawk said:


> Has anybody confirmed this to work on an '07 A3? I was able to modify everything else I needed but I think the setting may have changed...location 001 reads "Channel Not Available".
> I have the newest Vag-Com cable and software.


on 2007 3.2q i was unable to change this setting. vagcom ill not allow me to do so.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Anyone know if a dealer can change this, or is VAG-COM same as dealer tool?


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

for 2007 nobody can change it... it is disabled. i do not know about 08+, but 2006 was adjustable via vcds/vagcom.


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

Not to completely bring this back from the dead, but I guess I am. I just bought at 2011 TDI A3, and this adaptation didn't really exist at all... So I could not do this. I wonder if something is different on the 2010+ (facelift) A3s.

Just food for thought.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

PhunkFX said:


> Not to completely bring this back from the dead, but I guess I am. I just bought at 2011 TDI A3, and this adaptation didn't really exist at all... So I could not do this. I wonder if something is different on the 2010+ (facelift) A3s.
> 
> Just food for thought.


You are out of luck. I believe only 2006 models in NA could do it.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

facelift is only skin deep.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

SilverSquirrel said:


> facelift is only skin deep.










like a boss lol


I did tweak it on highest setting it puts the steering stiffier, default setting was scary to drive, it felt "loose".. maybe my tie rod ends ara crappied out but that fixed it.


----------



## VW KEVIN G (Oct 26, 2000)

Theresias said:


> VAG-COM > SELECT > 44 - Steering Assist (Drivetrain) > Adaptation - 10 > Channel 001



I bought a VAG-COM last year and this is the first time I used it. I don't see any tab marked "adaptation", any ideas? It seems like I am missing something, I actually can't figure out how to do the simplest things like windows up/down with the remote, seatbelt warning off, etc.


----------

